# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Job Time

## manofaus

I have sent my plans off to 12 builders 2 weeks before christmas for quoting. I told them I had my own plumber (cousin who did my last house) electrician (bro in law) and plasterer (friends dads business) and of course I am painting. I have already done the site prep and had the foundation plans engineered. I have had 2 replies that said they were too busy. I have talked to three builders who said they were happy to have a look at the plans. As you might be able to tell from my postings, I would like to build a house that has cypress cladding, timber windows, exposed truss in kitchen/dining, vgroove sheeting soffits, built on screw piers with adjustable heads etc. 
My uncle (builder 3hrs away) says I will be lucky to get a quote back as I have taken all the cream off the job.
I can go owner builder.
Am I too impatient to expect a reply after a month?
Is it because the materials I am using are not usual and hard to quote?
Do I cool my jets and take a step back?
Is this usual for a country town that has 15 builders?
I don't want to bother builders especially when they would know that only one will be doing the job. 
Would any body with experience with using any of the materials be able to help me work on costings?
ie, 
labour to install cypress cladding, 
labour to stand frames or site cut, 
 install windows, 
install solid doors
fit architraves
etc. I could do it all, but I want to live in the house this century.

----------


## r3nov8or

I think your uncle may be right. If you want to use all those mates and relatives, best you find a new carpenter mate and any others and OB it.

----------


## joynz

> I have sent my plans off to 12 builders 2 weeks before christmas for quoting. I told them I had my own plumber (cousin who did my last house) electrician (bro in law) and plasterer (friends dads business) and of course I am painting. I have already done the site prep and had the foundation plans engineered. I have had 2 replies that said they were too busy. I have talked to three builders who said they were happy to have a look at the plans. As you might be able to tell from my postings, I would like to build a house that has cypress cladding, timber windows, exposed truss in kitchen/dining, vgroove sheeting soffits, built on screw piers with adjustable heads etc. 
> My uncle (builder 3hrs away) says I will be lucky to get a quote back as I have taken all the cream off the job.
> I can go owner builder.
> Am I too impatient to expect a reply after a month?
> Is it because the materials I am using are not usual and hard to quote?
> Do I cool my jets and take a step back?
> Is this usual for a country town that has 15 builders?
> I don't want to bother builders especially when they would know that only one will be doing the job. 
> Would any body with experience with using any of the materials be able to help me work on costings?
> ...

  Builders close down over Christmas, usually. 
15 builders in your town and you sent out to 12 for quotes!

----------


## OBBob

> Builders close down over Christmas, usually. 
> 15 builders in your town and you sent out to 12 for quotes!

  Is it wrong that I'm feeling sorry for the other three?   :Biggrin:

----------


## manofaus

I am yet to make contact with the last three.

----------


## joynz

Why send it out to so many?   Total overkill.

----------


## OBBob

I can feel a big spreadsheet coming on.

----------


## toooldforthis

the twelve are probably still talking amongst themselves down a the pub
to see which three can be bothered to do all the work involved in a quote
and which two will put in the high-ball bids so the lower one, which is still way too high, looks good.

----------


## NZC

Most of the 12 guys you sent the plans to probably still work on the tools during the day, quoting at night. So between the holidays and that give them some time. It can take upwards of 20 hours to price something like that without waiting for other subbys to get back to you with prices for you to include eg the timber windows.

----------


## manofaus

20hrs? Thats a lot of time. Know I feel guilty about doing it. 
I have a spreadsheet. Even a gantt!! I have priced alot of the material including frames and trusses. I have a working document with all the specs. 
I thought that builders had some sort of software that they would plug it all into and they would get price. Isn't that why they are called builders and not carpenters? 
I just got another reply saying not interested to lock up. Think this will be the tide. 
Im going to have to ring more or visit and have a good chat with a few that are left. 
Went to a display home and sort of liked one of their plans. Heard the sales lady say 'we are project builders and if you want to extend that alfresco in that direction you are looking for a custom build and we don't do that" *I am not kidding.*

----------


## NZC

Yes you can use software programs for your price, but how many builders are going to have cypress cladding, timber windows in that program. They'll be get quotes off a couple of suppliers, that could a 5-10 phone conversation each. I didn't mean 20 hours straight (the actual number will vary), but little calls, emails, collating everything, it all takes time. For your standard 4x2 home they could get back to you a lot quicker. 
Don't go the group home route, they're not any faster, the extras/plan changes will nearly cause a 2nd mortagage and the fine print never seems to end.

----------


## David.Elliott

Went to a display home and sort of liked one of their plans. Heard the sales lady say 'we are project builders and if you want to extend that alfresco in that direction you are looking for a custom build and we don't do that" I am not kidding.  
Sounds a lot like WA...

----------


## manofaus

I have started to gather quotes for all the different parts of the build. I just got quotes for the screw piers... One company 12k the next 20k. 60 piers, 3m deep, 8t with screw tops.
 Any one have any recommendations of companies or brands?

----------


## toooldforthis

Ive bought bits and pieces from _levelmaster_, not on your quantity/scale tho.

----------

